# [PC-BSD] Internet Connection on laptop



## jamesroy (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello friends
Just a few days ago I installed PCBSD 7.1.1 on a partition of my laptop. There is win 7 on the other partition. I use USB wireless Internet (which looks like a pen drive) and it works well on windows. But when I insert the stick in the USB drive on PCBSD, the computer simply stops responding. Only the mouse moves but nothing is click able and nothing happens.
When I try to add a network, it shows the Broadcom network and doesnt let me add new connection.
How do I solve this problem?
Please some one help me.
Thanks.


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 5, 2010)

PCBSD does things a bit differently sometimes.  Have you checked with them for help with your problem? 

http://forums.pcbsd.org/


----------



## gilinko (Feb 5, 2010)

And this:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7290


----------

